# OBD2 CODE p0170



## mikk (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi, everybody, brand new:newbie: to the site, I've done some searching on the trouble code that comes up on my 01 pathfinder LE, cannot seem to find any suggestions, and hopeing someone can help.........The code comes up as P0170,and P0174, which means system to lean(bank one), the other code is system to lean(bank two), the performance is not affected at all, everything runs fine..Was wondering if anyone has any explanation for these codes, and what exactly does this mean, all I know is that it is a fuel problem, but why............who knows??  .............thanx to all replies inadvance.


----------



## mikk (Dec 24, 2006)

just wondering if anyone has experienced this or has any idea on what this means?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

So you have trouble codes but no performance or driveability problems? Why worry? 

j/k...could be many things, I dunno. Try adding some Seafoam to the gas tank and run some through the intake, it'll clean you up in no time.


----------



## mikk (Dec 24, 2006)

true enuf , the light is there for a reason though, I have since erased it an it hasn't appeared on again since,was a little concerned with what system to lean on bank 1 and 2 meant, for a pathfinder LE with only 75k on it...and it only came on when I fueled up on a 14hr roadtrip


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

I am dealing with the same problem. The code states a Fuel trim problem. I have also learned its not specific to lean or rich, could be either. Freeze frame data may help in determining rich or lean condition. This has a really wide range of possible causes. Just to name a few: Mass Air Flow Sensor, Manifold Absolute Pressure Sensor( after 1997 on certain models) , o2 sensors, leaking fuel injectors, incomplete combustion usually in combination with mis-fire codes, Vacuum leak anywhere after the MAF sensor, that's is pretty much a vac leak anywhere in the entire vehicle except the air filter housing which is before the MAF sensor. I am still in the process of trying to locate the cause with mine. It involves either replacing a lot of expensive parts or testing. I am not rich so testing is the way to go. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

mikk said:


> true enuf , the light is there for a reason though, I have since erased it an it hasn't appeared on again since,was a little concerned with what system to lean on bank 1 and 2 meant, for a pathfinder LE with only 75k on it...and it only came on when I fueled up on a 14hr roadtrip


This code takes several "cycles" to active the check engine light. I think its around three cycles. That means your 14 hour trip could have been all three or not depending on when your computer ran the tests. Just wanted to point that out so you will consider the other cycles may have been under different conditions than just that trip.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Nothing like resurrecting a 6 1/2 year old thread...


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

OK you got me, I didn't notice the date but . . .People often have a similar problem years later so it still can become helpful to someone. Personally I hate when I find an old post with the same problem I am having but no one bothered to update the solution after they got it fixed. That sucks !


----------

